# Program that searches for duplicate files



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a few folders of SD car backups and what not from my phone. As well as other files. Is there a program that if I give it 2 destinations it will search for duplicate files? Windows 7.

Thanks


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like there to be a program that searches for dups, on my phone.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

SD maid does. I don't know if you have to have the paid version for that feature. But it searches for duplicates


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright thanks.


----------

